# Looking for a Started Lab



## jlesmeister (Sep 30, 2009)

I recently had to put down my 3 yr old black lab due to pancreatitis and kidney failure and with hunting season upon us I need a replacement hunting partner. I hunt primarily sharptail grouse and pheasant in MN, ND and SD. If someone has anything available please contact me via e-mail at [email protected] or phone 218-689-9757. Thanks


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Very sad wish I could help. Call dog trainers sometimes what they consider a reject due to a lack of fire. Could be just right for a duck blind.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

check on site listed below

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums ... y.php?f=34


----------



## thohleit (Aug 25, 2008)

i have a dog that it started and would be great that i will sell for $800


----------



## jlesmeister (Sep 30, 2009)

thohleit said:


> i have a dog that it started and would be great that i will sell for $800


I bought a 14 month old, trained yellow male this weekend, thanks for your offer


----------

